# Four Boroughs, Crystal Palace



## donblacc (Jul 23, 2017)

For all you South Londoners, these dudes just opened their doors about 2 months ago. It's a sweet spot, brewing up Brixton-based 'Assembly' coffee as espresso and filter - as well as snacks and a heap of other locally-produced goodies.

Great guys doing greater things for the community. Drop in and say hi!


----------

